# [APP] Bloater 0.72 - 6/30/11



## roman

*Bloater​*
*What the hell is it?*
Bloater is an application I wrote to help users get their device setup after a new ROM flash. It can install apps to your phone that you may want that your ROM does not come with. It is completely community driven, so anyone can have a "category" and post their own apps (this means it works for other phones, too). Should work on any Froyo device.

*ROM DEVS*: This is for you if you want to include this with your ROMs. The XML format makes it pretty easy to work with and pretty "extensible."

All I need from you is the link to your XML page and it will show up







.

*Change Log*


Code:


<br />
0.72<br />
-added ability to set permissions, owner, and group, example in the xml snippet below<br />
<br />
0.71<br />
-add ability to make a category specific to phones (goes by build.prop phone model)<br />
---can add multiple phones under the categories<br />
<br />
0.7<br />
-minor styling changes<br />
<br />
0.69<br />
-various stability tweaks<br />
<br />
0.68<br />
-initial startup checks for root & busybox<br />
<br />
0.6.6<br />
-uninstall functionality available again<br />
<br />
0.6.5<br />
-various internal improvements<br />
-new dialog to make sure you don't remove something by accident<br />
<br />
0.6<br />
-complete re-write

*Installation*
Install like any normal APK!

*About*
0.6 is a complete write up. I've spent the past couple of weeks working away at this. The program is pretty functional and it works for the most part but I KNOW there are still bugs, so I am posting this at its early development stages so I can kind of see what you guys will say about it and where you guys want it to go.

It looks pretty plain right now, but when I add in more icons (or you guys!) it should look a lot better









*What works*
If you notice, there are two buttons available right now, download & install. Download does just that, just downloads the file to your /sdcard/bloater folder.

Install will actually install an application.

Mostly everything does so far!

*What is not yet working*
Flashing. I am going to try and make it so it can open a zip file and send it to ROM manager so you can download and flash in one mostly-painless process. Also if it's possible I will do the same with metamorphs.

*Anyone who wishes to contribute*

If you want to help me, please submit detailed bug reports along with a logcat if you can.

Themers/developers please also help. I will post an example XML file below, it's pretty self explanatory & easy to read!







After you set your XML file up, all I would need is the URL



Code:


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><br />
<entry><br />
	<category><br />
		<name>Stock KB5 Apps</name><br />
		<phone>SGH-T959</phone><br />
		<phone>Vibrant</phone><br />
		<child_url>http://rbirg.com/test1.xml</child_url><br />
	</category><br />
	<category><br />
		<name>Launchers</name><br />
		<child_url>http://rbirg.com/vibrant/launchers.xml</child_url><br />
	</category><br />
	<item><br />
		<name>Test File</name><br />
		<action>download</action><br />
		<file md5="C9EC250C130D1D81B1FBEC1DFCBDFE52"><br />
			<url>http://rbirg.com/test/test.zip</url><br />
			<target>/sdcard/test.zip</target><br />
		</file><br />
	</item><br />
	<item><br />
		<name>Trigger</name><br />
		<action>download</action><br />
		<file><br />
			<url>http://romshare.deployfu.com/downloads/25/2/Trigger_3_2_final_vvmfix.zip</url><br />
			<target>/sdcard/Trigger_3.2.zip</target><br />
			[B]<permission>0644</permission><br />
			<owner>root</owner><br />
			<group>root</group>[/B]<br />
		</file><br />
	</item><br />
	<item><br />
		<name>Wifi Calling</name><br />
		<action>install</action><br />
		<file><br />
			<url>http://rbirg.com/vibrant/kitchen/system/app/WiFi-Calling.apk</url><br />
			<target>/system/app/WiFi-Calling.apk</target><br />
		</file><br />
		<file keep="true"><br />
			<url>http://rbirg.com/vibrant/kitchen/system/lib/librilswitch.so</url><br />
			<target>/system/lib/librilswitch.so</target><br />
		</file><br />
		<file><br />
			<url>http://rbirg.com/vibrant/kitchen/system/lib/libkineto.so</url><br />
			<target>/system/lib/libkineto.so</target><br />
		</file><br />
		<file keep="true"><br />
			<url>http://rbirg.com/vibrant/kitchen/system/lib/libganril.so</url><br />
			<target>/system/lib/libganril.so</target><br />
		</file><br />
	</item><br />
</entry>

You can view my live xml at http://rbirg.com/test.xml that's the one the program defaults to.

As you can see, the root tag is an entry, you must have this to do anything. Then you can have either an item or a category. Categories are pretty self-explanatory, not many options (icons & descriptions for them coming soon probably).

Items are where it gets to be a lot! You can have an md5 check for each file, if there is not one provided, I try and do an extremely rough guesstimate on the appropriate size of the file vs the downloaded amount. There are a few different actions: *download*, *install*, flash. The flash option is not yet implemented. One important feature I implemented in the files is that you can assign a file to download, but you can make it stay on the system after the user chooses to remove it (this is extremely useful in the case of WiFi calling when you're replacing system libs with newest ones but do not want them removed).

 

*Donate Version*
Is up on the Android market. 1 buck. Benefits? Automatic updates (I will upload newer versions to the market first, too!). And support my ongoing development of this and other Android projects







. At least help me get my $25 back from posting it up! 


Rom developers, you must ask me permission before using this program or modifying it in any way. Thanks









Guys this is for the community, if anyone has any suggestions don't hesitate to let me know!

*Download 0.72*


----------



## Jonathon

Awesome initiative here! Just ask if you need any help with Java or any general assistance, I'd be happy to help out! Even if it was just adding support for the Nexus S (even though we don't have much bloat, it would be nice as a remove what you don't use for speed thing).

Nice looks too!


----------



## roman

Finally got around to upgrading this to recognize phone models. It's all set in categories.

So if any ROM devs want to add this to your phone, please don't hesitate to ask how


----------



## Zach

An amazing application!! I use it all the time! Thanks so much roman


----------

